# My mortise jig



## guyos (May 6, 2005)

I have finally made a mortise jig that is ideal for me. 

I tried many designs, but found that they all lacked something. 

I needed one that would do different size mortises, eventually I borrowed a few ideas and put them together to come up with my own version, and it works a treat. 

I used the idea of two fences for my router, but added a micro adjuster. I added fences to control the length of mortise,and also a platform to support the work from underneath. 

My main problem was choosing the base material, they all recommend 10 mm MDF which was too thick for my bits, they were never long enough to give a deep enough mortise, and I do not like MDF anyway, I preferred to use 1/4" ply, but it did seem a bit flimsy to support a heavy router, so I added the two side pieces which gave me a firm surface. There is access through the front for a clamp.The pics should explain further.

I have not progressed to doing a project as yet, just making various jigs, and improving on them which is keeping me busy. 

Just thought I would share this with you.

guyos

pics 
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff215/guyos/Image002.jpg 
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff215/guyos/Image009.jpg 
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff215/guyos/Image001.jpg 
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff215/guyos/Image003.jpg 
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff215/guyos/Image004.jpg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi gutos

I Like it 

Thanks for sharing 


==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great job on the mortise jig. Looks like it does the job!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice jig Guyos. If it works for you that's what counts. Good work.


----------



## Michael Brokschmidt (Jan 26, 2009)

For some reason i can get the pics on guyos Thread on his My Mortis Jig Forum.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I had no problem with the links but to make life easy here are the images.


----------

